
Ask HN: What Small Businesses/Industries Do You Want to Know More About - shk88
I want to launch a podcast next year, where I talk to small&#x2F;medium sized business owners about how their business operates, the problems they face, and what makes their jobs hard. My goal is to expose the &quot;What Should I Build?&quot; crowd to multiple industries &#x2F; business problems. (and to show that getting out there and asking questions is valuable, not scary!)<p>Are there any small businesses or industries you wish you knew more about? What do you wish you knew?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
brudgers
Having listened to a lot of podcasts over the past several years, my advice
would be to investigate industries that are personally interesting to you [and
have professional sound equipment]. Interviews where the host doesn't really
care tend to be poor.

Good luck.

